

Damm Algorithm - alixaxel
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damm_algorithm

======
dj-wonk
The original dissertation is in German: [http://archiv.ub.uni-
marburg.de/diss/z2004/0516/pdf/dhmd.pdf](http://archiv.ub.uni-
marburg.de/diss/z2004/0516/pdf/dhmd.pdf)

Translations, anyone?

Wikibooks has code examples:
[http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Algorithm_Implementation/Checks...](http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Algorithm_Implementation/Checksums/Damm_Algorithm)

------
dj-wonk
Interesting. The Wikipedia article says:

> Despite its desirable properties in typical contexts where similar
> algorithms are used, the Damm algorithm is largely unknown and scarcely used
> in practice.

To what degree is this true?

------
dj-wonk
This is a placeholder for the inevitable punning that will (and should?)
ensue.

